# Worst maintained RR



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUCU2GhG8zE


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good one Fire. I guess it will work as long as the rails are in gauge. I like the saying on the front of the engine, always be careful.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It must take that train a week to go 10 miles.:laugh:


----------



## Lillydwight (Apr 23, 2016)

Just imagine the poor engineer. He must have signed a wavier saying that the railroad was not responsible for any broken necks.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

There's a video somewhere out there of a train leaving the tracks and climbing back on. I believe it's down south. It's been so long since I've seen it, so I don't recall the title.
Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The guy that took that video is a braver man then me.....standing next to those cars like that is not a good idea...could derail and fall over at any time.....


----------

